# Saccade et saut du curseur de la souris



## bentokill (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

depuis hier Dimanche j'ai un problème très handicapant.

Vendredi j'ai éteint ma machine pour le week end tout fonctionné alors très bien.

Dimanche j'allume mon ordi en milieu d'après midi pour répondre a une demande urgente d'un client pour le lendemain matin.

Et la je découvre un problème extremement handicapant pour moi, car je suis infographiste.

Le curseur de ma souris saccade et fais de petit saut tout les 2 ou 3 centimetres qui m'emènent 2 centimetre plus loin... 

C'est tres pénalisant parce que j'ai besoin d'etre très précis pour toutes mes actions quotidiennes...

J'ai tenter tout ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le net comme, vérifier les autorisations, vérifier le disque et faire un reste de la PRAM... Rien n'y fait...

J'ai également fais le test avec ma Mighty Mouse, ma Magic Mouse, ma souris et mon stylet Wacom intuos 3 et une souris Razer. Et rien n'y fait le probleme est toujouts la...

Rien que pour créer mon sujet sur le forum j'ai du m'y reprendre a deux fois pour réussir a cliquer sur le bouton "nouveau"...

Est ce quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer ? 

Il est evidement hors de question de faire une réinstalle du système pour ceux qui sortent cette solution a tout bout de champs, tout comme la verification des autorisations qui sert raremement a quelques chose mais j'étais pas a ca près...

Voila help me, bosser en ce moment c'est l'enfer avec ce soucis... 

(j'ai aussi tester mes souris sur mon MBP 13" et aucun soucis, je précise que le soucis est sur mon IMAC 27" I7 mid 2009) merci!

EDIT : j'ai trouver un article tres éloquant sur ce site (anglais) : http://dae.cyberic.eu/blog/mouse-cursor-skipping-jumping-bug-on-mac-os-x/

Selon eux le soucis viendrais des ports usb qui ne supporte pas les 125hz de certaines souris, mais la ou je ne vois pas le rapport avec moi c'est que meme avec des souris apple, le probleme surviens... En tous les cas je met clairement en avant le doute pour moi que ce probleme viens des ports USB. C'est ce qui parait le plus logique... 
Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi il est apparu sans aucune raison apres une extinction de la machine et son reboot... pas de Maj, rien (enfin il me semble)...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Janvier 2011)

bentokill a dit:


> En tous les cas je met clairement en avant le doute pour moi que ce probleme viens des ports USB. C'est ce qui parait le plus logique...


Si tu penses que c'est le port USB, as tu testé tous tes ports USB (bien que, si tu es sur un MBP, il n'y en a pas 50)
Autre chose de branché sur un port USB, qui pourrait faire interférence ?




bentokill a dit:


> J'ai également fais le test avec ma *Mighty Mouse*,


Pourtant, celle-là n'est pas USB


----------



## bentokill (17 Janvier 2011)

oui jai branché et debranché. rien. et le pb est sur mon imac et non mon mbp.

pour la magic, c'est vrai je ny avait pas pensé...


----------



## bentokill (17 Janvier 2011)

Toujours pas d'avis?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2011)

bentokill a dit:


> J'ai également fais le test avec ma Mighty Mouse





Sly54 a dit:


> Pourtant, celle-là n'est pas USB&#8230;



Ben, la sienne, je ne sais pas, mais les trois que j'ai ici (deux à "queue" courte et une à "queue" longue), si, elles le sont, USB ! La Mighty Mouse existait en Bluetooth *et* en USB, contrairement à la Magic Mouse.

Cela dit, je ne pense pas que ça puisse venir des ports USB, car dans ce cas, je n'ose imaginer le comportement d'un disque dur ou d'une clé USB connectée à un tel port.

Je tenterais deux choses : soit réinitialiser le SMC du Mac, soit virer le fichier "~/Bibliothèques/préférences/com.apple.driver.AppleHIDMouse.plist" ("~" représente ton dossier "maison").

Mais avant, essaie dans une autre session, si là la souris fonctionne correctement, alors c'est le fichier "préférences", sinon, plutôt le SMC.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, la sienne, je ne sais pas, mais les trois que j'ai ici (deux à "queue" courte et une à "queue" longue), si, elles le sont, USB ! La Mighty Mouse existait en Bluetooth *et* en USB, contrairement à la Magic Mouse.


Scuzzy :rose: J'ai confondu la mighty et la Magic ! De toute façon, l'initiateur de ce post a testé les deux souris 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, je ne pense pas que ça puisse venir des ports USB, car dans ce cas, je n'ose imaginer le comportement d'un disque dur ou d'une clé USB connectée à un tel port.


Pourrait-on le tester ? Si oui, comment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pourrait-on le tester ? Si oui, comment ?



Ben  Au hasard  En y branchant un disque dur  Au contenu préalablement sauvegardé par ailleurs


----------



## bentokill (19 Janvier 2011)

j'ai tenté l'autre session, pas de difference...

j'ai réinitialisé le SMC, pas de différence...

faut il que je supprime le fichier pref (...)HIDmouse(...) ?

Je suis vraiment embeté par ce probleme... 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2011)

bentokill a dit:


> j'ai tenté l'autre session, pas de difference...
> 
> j'ai réinitialisé le SMC, pas de différence...
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
D'après Pascal 77, il faut supprimer le fichier *com.apple.driver.AppleHIDMouse.plist*
Qui se trouve dans ton User (la petite maison) => Bibliothèque => Préférences =>*com.apple.driver.AppleHIDMouse.plist*


> "~/Bibliothèques/préférences/com.apple.driver.AppleHIDMouse.plist" ("~" représente ton dossier "maison").


Il suffit de déplacer le fichier *com.apple.driver.AppleHIDMouse.plist* sur le bureau( on ne sait jamais  ) et de redémarrer


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2011)

S'il n'y a pas de différence sur l'autre session, ça ne sert à rien de le supprimer, chaque session à le sien propre, donc, ça peut difficilement être lui.

Si tu branches une clé ou un disque USB sur ce Mac, il se passe quoi ?

Pour savoir si ça vient du système, si tu as un disque externe, installe un système dessus et essaie de démarrer le Mac avec, au moins tu seras fixé, sinon, j'ai vu que tu avais un autre Mac, branche le Mac où ça te fait ça en mode target sur l'autre, et démarre l'autre sur le système de celui ci et voit si ça se reproduit sur l'autre. Si ça se reproduit alors sur l'autre, c'est un problème système, si ça ne le fait pas, c'est matériel, et là &#8230; -> S.A.V. avec une carte mère à la clé, à priori.


----------



## bentokill (19 Janvier 2011)

Petite question j'ai acheté mon mac sur le refurb il y a moins d'un an donc je suis encore sous garantie constructeur.

J'avais dans lidee d'acheter un apple care, est ce encore possible ou non? Si oui j'ai vue qu'on pouvais en trouver sur Ebay pour bcp moins cher me le conseillé vous? ya t'il des site qui en proposent a moins cher que vous me conseilleriez.

Le support apple care prend t'il en charge la recuperation du mac a domicile?

J'habite en normandie et j'aimerais etre pris en charge au mieux pour ne pas avoir de frais supplementaire, et une reparation rapide.

(si le probleme viens de la...)

Vous pouvez me conseiller?

Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2011)

bentokill a dit:


> Petite question j'ai acheté mon mac sur le refurb il y a moins d'un an donc je suis encore sous garantie constructeur.
> 
> J'avais dans lidee d'acheter un apple care, est ce encore possible ou non? Si oui j'ai vue qu'on pouvais en trouver sur Ebay pour bcp moins cher me le conseillé vous? ya t'il des site qui en proposent a moins cher que vous me conseilleriez.
> 
> ...



Par rapport à ces questions, la seule réponse que je peux te donner, c'est de contacter au plus vite le support technique d'Apple, pendant que ton Mac est encore sous garantie. Par ailleurs, les réponses aux autres questions, eux pourront te les donner.


----------



## bentokill (19 Janvier 2011)

et ca vous en pensez quoi? ya une jolie remise tout de meme...

http://www.euromacservices.com/fr/boutique/


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2011)

bentokill a dit:


> et ca vous en pensez quoi? ya une jolie remise tout de meme...
> 
> http://www.euromacservices.com/fr/boutique/



Oui, la question qui reste en suspens est "peut-on le prendre n'importe quand pendant la garantie "de base", ou faut il souscrire dès l'achat ?". Là, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2011)

Réponse à la question de Pascal 77 :

Remarque importante

LAppleCare Protection Plan* ne peut être acquis que si votre Mac est encore couvert par la garantie limitée standard dun an*. Consultez les conditions générales AppleCare Protection Plan pour des informations complètes sur le produit.
Lu ici.

Description globale du service Apple Care ici (pdf).


----------



## bentokill (19 Janvier 2011)

bon probleme resolu par moi meme.

J'ai souscris a un Appel Care avec le techos par telephone, je pense que de toute facon en tant que professionnel c'est indispensable.

Par telephone le type m'a fais faire des tests. 

Je lui ai expliqué mon probleme de sacade et lui ai expliqué que j'avais tester plusieurs souris y compris ma tablette wacom donc sur ce point il était d'accord pour dire que ca ne venais pas des souris ni des supports.

Apres il m'a fait démarré sur le CD d'install et la surprise, impossible de démarrer dessus.

Il m'a donc suggéré un probleme de carte mere.

J'ai donc souscris a un apple care pour une prise en charge a domicile de l'ordi par un technicien.

Sur ce je decide de faire une sauvegarde complete de la machine, plus une deuxieme de mes fichiers de créa et de clientèle regroupant tous mes dossiers pour bosser sur mon MBPro. 

Et c'est la que la révalation s'est faite :

En effet je travail en double écran avec un 24 pouce Iiyama modele ProLite E2407HDS, je l'ai donc débranché de mon Imac pour le brancher sur mon MBPro et pouvoir travailler confortablement.

Et la ma souris a récupéré sa fluidité d'antant. J'ai donc testé et rebranché l'écran Iiyama sur l'imac pour vérifier et plus de probleme de souris non plus ?..!!

Je rappel le support technique et la le type me dit qu'effectivement ca peux venir du display port et que du coup le probleme peut avoir été résolu de part le simple fait de l'avoir débrancher (un peu comme une saturation des ressources sur un équipement brancher à l'imac)

Je n'ai cependant, pas encore testé de démarrer a nouveau sur le CD d'install de Snow Leopard, parce que je suis en pleine sauvegarde time machine mais des que c'est terminé je relance un test et vous tiens au courant.

Du coup le RDV avec un technicien est suspendu jusqu'a nouvel ordre...

Bon je retourne bosser et des que je refait le test du CD d'install je vous donne la suite des aventures palpitantes, de "l'Imac qu'a un problème pis qu'en a plus"...

Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2011)

Alors là, dans le genre "effet de bord" &#8230;  :affraid:

Mais bon, ça sent le happy end, donc plutôt bonne nouvelle pour toi


----------



## Steven Seagal (19 Janvier 2011)

C'est étrange!

Mais il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose il y a 3 semaines.
J'ai connecté à mon iMac 27" un second écran 23" Samsung (travail en dual screen)
Et là, même chose que toi : souris qui saccade, qui passe d'un coin à un autre de l'écran...

J'ai cherché aussi les causes de cela.
Même problème avec ma mighty mouse, la magic mouse aussi et encore pareil avec une souris logitech bluetooth...

J'ai débranché mon écran secondaire puis je l'ai rebranché et j'en ai profité pour faire un reset du smc.

Lors du redémarrage de mon mac, tout était rentré dans l'ordre!

Mais pour être franc, je ne savais pas jusqu'à aujourd'hui ce qui avait pu résoudre le problème!
Et quand tu as expliqué que tu as débranché puis rebranché l'écran, ca a fait "TILT!!!!"
Et je me suis rappelé que j'avais également fait cela!

Donc on à priori, on a la solution à ce problème : débrancher l'écran et le rebrancher!

J'espère que cela sera utile à d'autre!


----------

